# mudding over paint?



## dtilley (May 9, 2010)

hello i have recently hung some drywall mudded everything primer and painted the room, well i never saw and seems till the paint actually dried. why is this?? and also can i remud over the paint to make it look better?


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes you can mud over paint. By doing so you could make it look better or possibly worse depending on whether you know what you're doing or not.

D'S


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

What? "well i never saw and seems till the paint actually dried." ???

Anyway if your seems came loose rip them out and use mesh tape and use whatever hot mud your comfortable with to fill it and then a layer or joint compound to make it look pretty. 

If it's just something like a scratch, porous holes, or screw that wasn't filled in use joint compound and apply a thin coat over it then sand it down flat and do it again if needed. 

Be sure to sand the edges really well before you paint.


----------

